

UK detains journalists based on Anti-Terror Law - tete
http://news.yahoo.com/court-dismisses-challenge-snowden-linked-detention-001317641.html

======
youngtaff
As David Miranda isn't a journalist then the OPs headline isn't accurate.

The more interesting question is why did he decide to fly though London with
the leaked documents, why not choose a route through Spain or further south?

------
rosser
Quoting for emphasis:

"I'm convinced they've hurt their own country far more than me with this
ruling, as it emphasises what the world already knows: the UK has contempt for
basic press freedoms." — David Miranda

